# Isopod ID



## Drthsideous (Oct 14, 2019)

So I was going through our isopod cultures at work, and noticed these guys in a tub labeled dwarf white. The first picture is of the substrate and there are very small white isopods mixed in, maybe the size of a fruit fly. The second and third picture shows these much larger steely gray isopods. They are about the same size as the powder oranges. So what are these gray ones? Too big to be dwarfs? Mature dwarf whites? I'm at a loss, and its driving me nuts. Are the small white ones the immature version of the large gray ones? Thanks for the help
Jeff.

http://imgur.com/gallery/Qm6G6w7


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Drthsideous said:


> So I was going through our isopod cultures at work, and noticed these guys in a tub labeled dwarf white. The first picture is of the substrate and there are very small white isopods mixed in, maybe the size of a fruit fly. The second and third picture shows these much larger steely gray isopods. They are about the same size as the powder oranges. So what are these gray ones? Too big to be dwarfs? Mature dwarf whites? I'm at a loss, and its driving me nuts. Are the small white ones the immature version of the large gray ones? Thanks for the help
> Jeff.
> 
> http://imgur.com/gallery/Qm6G6w7


Isopod identification from a fairly blurry picture is not going to be overly accurate.

My best guess is that the darker/larger Isopods are Porcellionides pruinosus "powder blue" and the smaller white ones are either their young, or the dwarf white Isopods. Could easily have been that they got cross contaminated (using the same tools makes a potential to contaminate cultures).


----------



## Drthsideous (Oct 14, 2019)

Thanks for the ID, glad I'm not crazy.


----------

